# 'balansae'...?



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

This plant has been growing submersed for me for about four years, and a little over two emersed. I found the spathe open today. So, C. crispatula 'balansae'?























































and a C. undulata spathe just for kicks.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

WOW that first spaeth looks incredible!!! I gotta get one of those crypts for sure. I have a C. undulata about to bloom in a day or 2, can't wait! Greats pics!


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

To my novice eyes, the leaves don't look bullate enough to be C. crispatula var. balansae. Did you check out the Crypts page?

http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/alphabet.html

There, you can look up the Crypt species. There's a neat article somewhere on that website that has a nice breakdown of the C. crispatula varieties.

Related to that, do you have a closeup of the leaf structure? The crypt's page mentions that the C. crispatula var. crispatula variety has dentilations on it's leaves as an easier indicator so you can check that as well as the flower.

I hope this helps...


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

I checked the crypt pages before posting, which is why I posted as a question.  The submerged leaves of this plant are very bullated, but emersed the leaves are mostly smooth but the young leaves exhibit some bullating. This could be due to how I grow my emersed crypts. Also, the spathe lacks purple. 

Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Cool! The second spathe doesnt look like undulata....do you have more pictures?


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

The spathe stood straight up today, so I took some more photos, using a white background this time.

































Here is a link to a high-res image.

Edited to add that Ghazanfar is correct, I mislabeled the second crypt in my first post. It is a C. usteriana, not undulata.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

balansae for sure - cool!


----------

